# HELP - Turkey Poults Dying!!!



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Two weeks ago, I hatched out 7 poults - 5 Black Wings and 2 Sweet Grass. For the first several days they did okay except one who died a couple of days after hatching. I almost expected him to die because he was born with a deformed foot and was a little weak already. However, lately my babies have been mysteriously dying and I am down to only 4. They start to stumble and get slow and look sleepy and then they die. They are in a brooder with 8 baby chicks that are a week older. They are in a 100 gallon livestock tub with a red bulb, so there is plenty of room to get away from the light should they need to. The brooder was recently cleaned and fresh food and water are provided daily. From what I have observed, the older chicks DO NOT pick on the turkeys, so it's not a picking issue. I now have another poult that is starting to stumble, so I am worried that I might loose my entire hatch to this mystery illness. ANY help would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

What is the protein level of their feed. Have you measured the temp inside the tank, Is there enough fresh air? Are they eating and drinking ok? Turkeys are very stupid they may have forgotten where the food is .
Linda


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

mommagoose_99 said:


> What is the protein level of their feed. Have you measured the temp inside the tank, Is there enough fresh air? Are they eating and drinking ok? Turkeys are very stupid they may have forgotten where the food is .
> Linda


The temp on the far end away from the light is 78 and under the light is 100, but like I mentioned, there is plenty of room for all the chicks and poults to get away from or to the heat as they need. I feed Dumor Chick Grower which is 20% protien. The cover to the brooder is an old screen door, so they get plenty of air. They seem to be eating and drinking okay, but I did remove the cover to the tray feeder (that has the openings for them to eat) hoping that if it is an eating issue they can actually "see" the food now and eat more. I am also going to try and add "Save A Chick" to the water today. I stopped adding it after their first week of life.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Turkeys are very susceptible to coccidiosis. Are they on medicated feed? We have never been able to raise poults on anything except medicated starter. You can also buy a coccidiostat to put in their water.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

See if you can get some chopped raw liver down them. Sprinkle it generously with cayenne pepper.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

What is the chopped raw liver with cayenne for? I love to learn remedies, the why is equally intriguing.

To the OP, sorry to hear about your poults. I have had similar luck. I am down to 4 of my original 11. I just lost one monday that was a month and a half old. She was a hen and seemed to be doing well. I have been pasturing mine, so I had reduced their feed. I have since increased it, and they no longer eat all the feed between feedings. But hopefully I'll keep the rest alive. Best of luck on yours.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just because the birds are free ranging does not mean you reduce feed unless you notice there is a lot left over in the morning. Free ranging is a suppliment to the feed not a replacement for it 
Linda


----------



## dunnkiln (Jun 10, 2017)

I have turkey poults that are dying. Took one to the vet, they did a fecal and throat swab, found nothing. The babies get a swollen crop and if you press on it, liquid comes out. They have been on nystatin and baytril but to no avail. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Rechellef said:


> The temp on the far end away from the light is 78 and under the light is 100, but like I mentioned, there is plenty of room for all the chicks and poults to get away from or to the heat as they need. I feed Dumor Chick Grower which is 20% protien. The cover to the brooder is an old screen door, so they get plenty of air. They seem to be eating and drinking okay, but I did remove the cover to the tray feeder (that has the openings for them to eat) hoping that if it is an eating issue they can actually "see" the food now and eat more. I am also going to try and add "Save A Chick" to the water today. I stopped adding it after their first week of life.


Go now and find you some grit, (you do not have to go buy it) get like a hand full of sand/not dirt and put some in a container also sprinkle their feed like if you were peppering it heavy. Good Luck


----------

